

Ask HN: Can I learn JS in a month?  - html5web

I'm HTML and CSS geek, but I've little knowledge of JS. Can I learn JS in a month? Resources, books...?
======
lutusp
Your inquiry leaves something out that's important -- whether you have learned
any computer programming languages before.

I ask because writing HTML and using CSS don't count as "programming", they're
more like word processing. Computer programming has little in common with HTML
and CSS development work.

So as far as learning JavaScript in a month, it depends on whether you've had
any exposure to other computer languages. If not, then a month of exposure to
JavaScript might not be enough to make you productive in the language.

Adding JavaScript to your knowledge base is certainly a good idea, but if you
haven't done any programming before, and to become proficient, you might want
to schedule more time for it.

~~~
html5web
Before learning HTML & CSS I've practiced with VB on Visual Studio 2008 and
created couples of little programs using VB (Notepad, IE based Web browser,
Media player etc). So I've basic knowledge of programming languages.

------
adhipg
I've just been trying out CodeAcademy[1] and it seems like a nice place to get
your hands dirty if you like learning things interactively. They do have a
track on jQuery as well - which is something that I think you should be
interested in coming from the HTML/ CSS side of things where you want to add
interactivity to your pages.

These courses should be quick to run through, get your confidence up and have
you playing around with JavaScript on your own projects very quickly.

There are a few other similar sites out there.

[1]<http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/javascript>

~~~
html5web
I've tried some lessons on CodeAcademy the lessons are actually interesting
and interactive.

------
gavinflud
You could certainly learn how the general syntax of the language and how
things like prototyping and callbacks work.

Why limit it to a month though? Learn the basics, develop an understanding of
how it works and then carry on learning as you go.

As for books: "JavaScript: The Good Parts" and "jQuery in Action" should help
you out.

~~~
html5web
The fact is that I'm moving to another country after a month and it will help
me to find a relevant job for me with the knowledge of JS. That's why I'm
trying to learn JavaScript as soon as possible. Thanks for reference!

~~~
gavinflud
A month studying JavaScript and jQuery (lots of employers place specific
emphasis on this) will give you a decent knowledge of the language. Definitely
enough to put it on your resume and use it competently.

------
tonyblundell
Could you learn French in a month?

You could learn the basic structures of the language, and enough words to get
by in a lot of common situations. But you wouldn't have the same dexterity as
a fluent speaker and would often find yourself lost for a particular word.

~~~
html5web
Right you are Tony, I just want to learn for basic usage. Then I'll try dig
dipper into JS.

------
TimPietrusky
If you want to get into JavaScript OOP, you should read
[http://killdream.github.com/blog/2011/10/understanding-
javas...](http://killdream.github.com/blog/2011/10/understanding-javascript-
oop/index.html)

~~~
html5web
Thanks Tim!

------
stretchwithme
iTunes university has a free JS course. Its a college course.

I'd also learn jQuery. The selectors work like CSS does, so that will be
familiar to you.

------
kral
I think you can learn almost _any_ language in a couple of week, but mastering
them is a completely different story...

~~~
html5web
Right saying. As far as I know, learning programming languages looks like
learning human language, if you know one language from a definite language
family you can learn any other relative language with ease. I'll try to do my
best to practice more with JS.

------
argimenes
Why come here to ask? Go forth and learn, my friend ... :-)

~~~
html5web
Here's place where experienced guys gather, thus I'm asking the quest. :)

------
html5web
Thanks for references mates!!!

